
Google blacklists Natural News (naturalnews.com) - trappedintime
https://www.google.com/search?q=natural+news&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
======
trappedintime
The natural health website Natural News- notably anti-establishment and
recently pro-Trump- has been blacklisted by Google, 140,000 indexes removed.

I have been visiting this site for over 5 years and have much appreciation for
what they do. The Trump thing was interesting but raised many important
questions.

Google gave a 'Violation of Webmasters Guidelines' for the blacklisting.

